

Ask HN: How to deal with reading list overload? - pizza

This is getting ridiculous. For every 10 new things I&#x27;m interested in, I finish maybe half of one. My Pocket &amp; Kindle accounts are filling up without any chance of slowing down! Anything I can do about it (as opposed to becoming disciplined.. it&#x27;s tough to not get distracted), or is this just the way things are?
======
skidoo
I tend to set aside 2 or 3 hours each day just for reading, whether
blogs/online stuff, newspapers, mags, or books. I go through a lot of books in
particular, with the long-established rule of one book per week. I can fly
through most books in half as long, but this system allows each work time to
settle into my cranium. And I think that part is key. I want to read
everything too, but you have to give yourself proper time to absorb each new
thing.

